# Home from the hospital



## Cutt'em Jack (Feb 17, 2008)

Guys, I was in a serious car accident at work and have finally made it home from the hospital. I slid on a patch of ice that shot me across the road and into a tree where the fire department had to extricate me. Two surguries later and I'm home. I'll be in a wheelchair for the next three months so I won't be able to work on any lures for awhile. Just thought I'd let you know I'm still around. Oh, and I broke my left arm also. Mark


----------



## williamonica0214 (Aug 1, 2006)

Sorry to hear about your accident . hope for a speedy recovery for you .


----------



## WB185Ranger (May 18, 2006)

I'm sorry too, glad your finally home and on the mend. WB


----------



## Bester (Dec 29, 2007)

Sorry to hear that. I'm sure the guys will leave some musky in the water for you.


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Glad you're on the mend! Get better sooner rather than later.


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Mark, hope you're better soon. I'll hold our plans in place till you're doing better.

Call me when you get a chance.


----------



## Cutt'em Jack (Feb 17, 2008)

Thanks for the kind words. I got some pictures of the crash from the fire department and everyone has said I'm lucky to still be here. I'm managing to the best that I can but it sure is tough. You don't realize how hard it is to go to the bathroom, take a shower or even get into bed when you can't use your legs. At least my arm is okay to the point that I can use it to transfer myself from the bed to wheelchair and so forth. My wife has such a burden on her, she could use some prayers taking care of me and our two boys, 4 1/2 and 16 months.


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

Glad you made it through...get well soon!


----------



## fugarwi7 (Sep 20, 2006)

Sad to hear about your accident, but glad to hear you are recovering...when you are back on your feet be sure to return the care you receive from your wife to her is some way...been caring for my mom the last 2 months and there is way more to deal with than most people can imagine. Good luck and hope you get back in full swing soon!


----------



## etch (Oct 13, 2007)

glad your ok, like you said could have been a lot worse, and its so true what they say, behind a great man is a better woman, your wife! chin up bro

Etch


----------



## walleyevision (Aug 4, 2005)

Glad you are ok.


----------



## Jim45498 (Dec 17, 2007)

Get well soon


----------



## Cutt'em Jack (Feb 17, 2008)

Well, I had my first appointment today with the doctor's about my feet. X-rays show that everything is staying together and I got my splint removed off my left foot and got a hard cast to replace it. My feet are still pretty swollen and I go back on the 3rd of April to get the staples and stitches out.


----------



## mrphish42 (Jan 24, 2008)

Hey man........after reading your post......I'm sending a prayer for your whole family and am very glad that those 2 little guys still have a dad....might take a while to get back to better times .........but I'm willing to bet that it will return quicker than you think........God bless and good luck..........Jon Sr.


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Great to hear progress!! Might be slow but keep chin up!!


----------



## Wolfhook120 (Oct 17, 2007)

Sorry to hear about your accident, glad to hear you made it home. Having had a few close calls myself where I thought I was going to meet the maker, I realized that after I did MUCH thanking, I was here for some reason. Not knowing what the reason is I started looking hard at my life and started living each day with a thank you to the man upstairs and a promise that I would try to fulfill whatever purpose the lord has for me here. I had a lot of time to think about these things while I was layed up waiting for things to heal up. The hardest part was missing out on fishing and making lures, but it gave me alot of time with my family, above all else, thats the most important thing! Get well soon.:B


----------



## Musky Toyz (Feb 14, 2008)

Mark, glad to hear you are home. Hope you start to feel better now you are home. Sorry to hear about the accident but am glad to hear your getting better. I wondered what had happened when i had not heard from you. You are in our prayers and if there is anything we can do to help please let us know. Barry


----------



## musky2much (Mar 30, 2006)

Staples and stitches? I think this group could have fixed you up alot better with a couple coats of e-tex. Seriously, glad to hear your in one piece and hope you mend quickly Mark! Cliff 

www.alleycatlures.com


----------

